# English idioms about dogs



## Cognitivist-to-become

Hello, 
I am writing a term paper and I really need the help of native speakers and your intuition 
1. what emotions does the concept of a dog evoke in you? the scale is between -5 and 5 where 5= very positive. 
2. what idiomatic and slang expressions do you have that are connected with dogs (of course I have already found some in  dictionaries but maybe there are more of them)

Thank you for your help


----------



## la reine victoria

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> Hello,
> I am writing a term paper and I really need the help of native speakers and your intuition
> 1. what emotions does the concept of a dog evoke in you? the scale is between -5 and 5 where 5= very positive.
> 2. what idiomatic and slang expressions do you have that are connected with dogs (of course I have already found some in dictionaries but maybe there are more of them)
> 
> Thank you for your help


 
Hi C-t-b,

On my scale is a reading of 5.

Like a dog with two tails - very happy.
His bark is worse than his bite - a person isn't as bad as he appears.
With his tail between his legs -  a dejected person.
Man's best friend - a dog will never let you down.
A faithful companion - a dog will always be true to you.

LRV


----------



## dn88

If you want some sayings and other idiomatic phrases with dogs, read this:

Sayings:
 You can't teach an old dog new tricks.
 Give a dog a bad name.
 Love me, love my dog.
 Every dog has its day.
 Why keep a dog and bark yourself?

Idiomatic phrases:
 dog-eat-dog (e.g. existence)
 tail wagging the dog
 see a man about a dog
 raining cats and dogs

They are not necessarily connected with the dog itself, some of them just include the word "dog" (actually they do not relate to dogs' nature, especially these idioms). Well, there are probably plenty of them, I only gave you some examples. Any contribution?


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

Thank you. And what does "give a dog a bad name" and "love me, love my dog" mean? what may be its origin? any ideas?


----------



## dn88

"give a dog a bad name" means that if someone has behaved badly in the past, people will expect them to do the same way in the future. It's hard to change their bad reputation.

"love me, love my dog" can be used when you want someone to accept all of your vices as well as your good qualities.

Their origin? Well, I'm rather curious about the origin of "raining cats and dogs"


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

Oh,  there are  numerous interesting hypotheses: look what I have found:
1. in England cats and dogs used to sit on the roofs. when it rained, it got slippery abd they would slide off the roof. 
2.people used to throw dead animals on the streets; when it was raining, they would float down the streets 
3. alusions to Norse mythology: cats represented wind and dogs- rain...

could some more native speakers help me? tell me your intuitions and the phrases you know, please...


----------



## cuchuflete

We will need a BE speaker to help us with the etymology, and the nuances, but you will
hear speakers of the BE variant of English say "the dogs bollocks".  I've heard a variation as well: "the mutt's nuts".


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

And what does this mean?


----------



## Nelson Drake

If something is 'the dogs bollocks', it is something that one is inordinately proud of. (Bollock is a testicle)  'Dog's Bollock Syndrome' can be used to describe an excessive use of technology or visual aid, such as in an enormous use of Flash animations on a website. It is derived from following riddle: "Q: Why do dogs lick their bollocks? A: Because they can". In a technological context, the question could be "Why has the web developer included a three-minute animated intro to this page?", prompting the answer: "Dog's Bollock Syndrome, Mate. Because he can".


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

That's hilarious, thank you!


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

And what are your connotations, emotions, what feelings do you have when hearing the word: "dog"? I know this question may seem strange, but it really has a point.
what score between -5 and 5? Anyone?


----------



## Suehil

A few more ..
Let sleeping dogs lie (If you wake it up, it might bite, e.g. If you haven't had a tax demand, don't ring up and ask about it)
It's a dog's life (A dreadful life. Definitely not true in our house)
Fight like cat and dog (Also not true in our house)

Oh yes. Definitely +5

To dog someone's footsteps


----------



## cuchuflete

Cognitivist-to-become said:


> And what are your connotations, emotions, what feelings do you have when hearing the word: "dog"? I know this question may seem strange, but it really has a point.
> what score between -5 and 5? Anyone?



No doubt the scoring has a point, but this forum is dedicated to the discussion of English usage.

Past attempts at research and school assignments that rate words have been a dismal failure.
This is really not the place for them.


----------



## dn88

Two more...
sick as a dog (vomiting a lot and very sick, usually after eating bad food)
go to the dogs (go to ruin)
I give 5


----------



## panjandrum

As a matter of curiousity, the etymology of* the dog's bollocks* is far from clear.  CLICK HERE for a review of various theories.

Has anyone mentioned dog tired?


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:


> Has anyone mentioned dog tired?



I haven't heard that one in a dog's age.

Or should I say, "Since Hector was a pup..."?


----------



## JamesM

If I'm repeating, I apologize. I've checked the previous posts and haven't seen these:

Make a dog's breakfast of something. (Really mess things up, make a big mistake, or make a mess, literally)
The dog days of summer (the hottest days of the year)
Dog-and-pony show (flashy presentation with little content, usually; designed to impress, not inform)
The hair of the dog that bit you. (a small alcoholic drink to stave off a hangover)
That dog won't hunt. (An unsuccessful proposal, theory, or hypothesis)
If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch. (If you're not up to the level of effort or commitment, stay out of the process)
Call off your dogs! (Give me a break! Stop "hounding" me about this, especially if the perpetrator has enlisted other people's help)
Dog in the manger (someone who isn't using something, but won't let anyone else use it, either)


----------



## cuchuflete

The politically kerrect are instructed to skip this one-

S/he's a real dog!  (a car or a man or woman is very unattractive to you.)


----------



## dn88

One more:
put on the dog (act as though you're more important than you really are)
I believe it's mainly used in the US. Am I right, native speakers?


----------



## JamesM

dn88 said:


> One more:
> put on the dog (act as though you're more important than you really are)
> I believe it's mainly used in the US. Am I right, native speakers?


 
"putting on airs" would be acting more important than you really are. "Putting on the dog", to me, means dressing up, getting "gussied up" for an occasion.  I guess it can also mean a flashy show of money, such as renting a limousine to go to dinner at a local restaurant, but I don't think of it as acting more important than you really are;  it's more like acting richer than you are.


----------



## Thomas1

cuchuflete said:


> The politically kerrect are instructed to skip this one-
> 
> S/he's a real dog! (a car or a man or woman is very unattractive to you.)


Is it used by everyone or it's rather prevalent within a certain group of people if you were to precise their age?
I'd also like to find out if this may sound old-fashioned in some circles.

Tom


----------



## Orange Blossom

I've heard "You dogged me."  The speaker was very upset at the person she was speaking to.  I don't know what it means as the speakers were using a cultural dialect I'm not too familiar with.
-------------
Also<

doggone it
I'm dog-tired

Orange Blossom


----------



## cuchuflete

Thomas1 said:


> Is it used by everyone or it's rather prevalent within a certain group of people if you were to precise their age?
> I'd also like to find out if this may sound old-fashioned in some circles.
> 
> Tom



Hi Tom,

From the quantity and style of the numerous entries in the Urban Dictionary, I would say that
this is still a common expression among younger people.  I am not a younger person, and so would
more likely use it in reference to a bad automobile than to a person.


----------



## vachecow

I've never heard of "putting on the dog".


----------



## lizzeymac

Nelson Drake said:


> If something is 'the dogs bollocks', it is something that one is inordinately proud of. (Bollock is a testicle)  'Dog's Bollock Syndrome' can be used to describe an excessive use of technology or visual aid, such as in an enormous use of Flash animations on a website. It is derived from following riddle: "Q: Why do dogs lick their bollocks? A: Because they can". In a technological context, the question could be "Why has the web developer included a three-minute animated intro to this page?", prompting the answer: "Dog's Bollock Syndrome, Mate. Because he can".



That's marvellous- 
Thanks


----------



## JamesM

Orange Blossom said:


> I've heard "You dogged me." The speaker was very upset at the person she was speaking to. I don't know what it means as the speakers were using a cultural dialect I'm not too familiar with.
> -------------


 

"You dogged me" is a newer phrase, in my experience, and it means the same as "you put me down" or "you made me look bad", as far as I know.


----------



## Dimcl

My apologies if someone's already mentioned this but here's one that my Dad uses all the time:

"My dogs are barking" which means "My feet are sore".  

Dad is the only one I've ever heard use this but he says it used to be a common expression - has anyone else heard it?


----------



## cuchuflete

Dogs used to name feet was not uncommon in the 1960s and before.  I haven't heard it used since I was very young.


----------



## mrbilal87

Dimcl said:


> My apologies if someone's already mentioned this but here's one that my Dad uses all the time:
> 
> "My dogs are barking" which means "My feet are sore".
> 
> Dad is the only one I've ever heard use this but he says it used to be a common expression - has anyone else heard it?



I've heard it only on a sitcom that I can't remember the name of. They would say "My dogs are barking" or, if you will - to intensify the soreness - "my dogs are howling".


----------



## Thomas Tompion

JamesM said:


> "You dogged me" is a newer phrase, in my experience, and it means the same as "you put me down" or "you made me look bad", as far as I know.


 
This is clearly different then from the common *you dogged me*, for *you followed me, you dogged my footsteps.*

How about *dogged*, in the sense of stubborn or tenacious? The thread is getting long, but I haven't seen it mentioned.

Don't you think *the dog's bollocks* is just a wilful variant of *the bee's roller-skates*, or *the cat's pyjamas;* Panj's link suggested it was probably invented by some journalists.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mildly or highly vulgar, depending on your viewpoint-


In low register AE slang, puppies is used to describe a woman's breasts.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Orange Blossom said:


> I've heard "You dogged me."





Dogging means:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Dogging* is a British euphemism for engaging in sexual acts in a semi-public place (typically a secluded car park or a movie theater) or watching others doing so.


----------



## river

"Dog days" refers to the hot and humid summer weather that occurs in July and August. The ancients thought the heat was caused by Sirius, the Dog Star (located in Canis Major, The Great Dog) which rises and sets with the sun during late summer.


----------



## Nelson Drake

And well 'dogging' as a cultural phenomenon is clear. Isn't it?  "The site has become "a magnet" for people involved in the practice of "dogging", where people watch and indulge in sex in their cars." http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1257048,00.html


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

cuchuflete said:


> I haven't heard that one in a dog's age.
> 
> Or should I say, "Since Hector was a pup..."?



so is "in a  dog's age" another idiomatic expression? Anyone?


----------



## vachecow

A dog's age means a long time.  It comes from the idea of dog years.  This simply means that someone compared the average life expectancy of a dog to that of a human, and figured out that on average a human lives like 7 years per each year a dog will live on average.  So, you could say that a two year old dog is 14 in dog years.

http://www.onlineconversion.com/dogyears.htm


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

do you use it commonly or was it just cuchuflete's joke?


----------



## vachecow

No  , I was just messing around, and that was the first thing I found.


----------



## Cognitivist-to-become

So it's not a fixed phrase or is it? Come on..


----------



## vachecow

Ok, I'm sorry, I should have been more clear.  I tried to give background information without giving the meaning.  I fixed it it think.


----------



## Orange Blossom

Faithful as a hound. <-- a hound is a kind of dog
follows him/her like a dog
looked at him/her with puppy eyes <-- implies begging or pleading



JamesM said:


> "You dogged me" is a newer phrase, in my experience, and it means the same as "you put me down" or "you made me look bad", as far as I know.



I suspect, not absolutely certain, that this was the meaning intended by the speaker I heard.  A couple of university students, women, were talking, and one was really chewing the other one out when she said "you dogged me" several times in the conversation.  This was about 23 years ago.  I know they had just come back from what was supposed to be an enjoyable evening out with several people.

Orange Blossom


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Sam Johnson used to refer to his recurring depression as *The Black Dog*.  I don't know if this was a private usage, or general in 18th-century England.


----------



## la reine victoria

> JamesM
> Make a dog's breakfast of something. (Really mess things up, make a big mistake, or make a mess, literally)


 
In BE = a dog's dinner.  

LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

> Originally Posted by *cuchuflete*
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that one in a dog's age.
> 
> Or should I say, "Since Hector was a pup..."?
> 
> 
> so is "in a dog's age" another idiomatic expression? Anyone?


 
I don't know.  In BE we say, "I haven't heard that one in donkeys' years."

LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

Pages in books, which have been turned down at the top corner, are called "dog-eared".  (Disgusting habit.  )

LRV


----------

